# Pool Filter Sand for Aquarium



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi gtaaquaria, 

Just had a couple question about Pool Filter Sand. I wanted to know what's the best grit of PFS for aquarium. I've seen mention about #20 and #40 grit but I don't know how they look or function inside an aquarium. Does anyone have any pictures or experience with either size or both? Also, where would be a good place to buy brown/tan colour PFS in Toronto?


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, I've used this sand in my aquarium from Home Hardware. I like the size of it (it says #25 average) I would think it's larger than playsand, and the colour is good. A very light tan (closer to white) with very few darker flecks. Plus at $15 for a 50lb bag it's a great deal. No pictures as of yet, but coming soon.
http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Outdoor-Living/Sporting-Goods/Summer-Sports/Swimming/Accessories/50lb-Silurian-Pool-Filter-Sand/_/N-ntlee/No-120/R-I7156856?Num=0


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Capn... If you could add a picture of what the PFS looks like in your aquarium that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll throw up a picture from my phone at lunch. Tank doesn't look the hottest as it's still going through it's diatom phase.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pfs in a 45g tall, looks great when new but after a while it's turns more darker due to poop.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

check out this thread http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42499 for another option


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

PFS is generally pretty white, around here. PFS, by definition is #20 grit. Usually you can get silica sand in #20 for less money, generally under $10 for 88 lbs. I have black blasting sand in #20, and a bag of #12 which will go in another tank. #40 is too fine in my opinion.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I found when I changed to a darker sand everything showed up alot more. Sometimes a light coloured sand washes out the colour of fish and plants.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the sand, just wished I had scraped and painted the back black before I filled it. (Bonus points if you can spot the BN Pleco in the pic)

The CoryCats seem to love it too, the entirety of the bottom is dimpled from their barbs.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the response everyone....

@Coldmantis. Beautiful tank. I want to start planting my tank as well. That's my next task after I get my new tank setup. Unfortunately I can't see your substrate to see how the PFS looks in your tank. 

@Pyrrolin Nice looking tank and I like the colour of your sand. I never seen that colour before. I agree with you as well that the darker the substrate, the more the colours in your Fishies POP! Right now I have black gravel in my 35G and my Bosemani look amazing. I'm upgrading to a 60G and wanted to try a different look. That's why I'm trying to find some brown/tan PFS. I see your using Blasting Sand, I was researching and people were suggesting to stay away from it if you have bottom feeders like Corys and Plecos.

@CapnCaveman I don't know if its my phone or the server but your picture didn't show up for me. Please post again or PM with the photo. I really want to see your PFS.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It might not be the safest for smaller bottom fish, it has been fine with my larger ones though


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Just an update on my Pool Filter sand search....

So I called around and been to a couple Pool Supply stores over the past couple days. Today, I called up AquaTechlogistics.com for some PFS and they had what I was looking for... Beige/Tan Sand. I jumped at the chance and headed to Mississauga to pick up a 50lbs bag for $10. The only thing that threw me off was the grit size. It's label #45-#55, I was hoping for #20. Since I was tired of searching, I took the plunge. I'll give an update when I fill my tank. Hopefully the sand is heavy enough, so I dont have to worry about sand in my filter.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is not #45 to #55 but rather .45 to .55 mm., which is typical for PFS. Should be fine. I like the colour better than the typical white of most of them.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

@BillD Thanks for pointing that out! Learned something new today. 

The PFS from aquatechlogistics.com worked like a charm. I just had to wash small amounts like people suggested. Personally I have nothing to compare it to, since this is my first time using ANY type of sand as a substrate. But I really like it.  Here are some pictures of what it looks like in my aquarium. Hopefully I can get some more driftwood and live plants in there as well.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry because it seems like you just started the tank. i just have to ask especially since i see fishes in there already. Did you cycle your tank already?


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah... I upgraded from a 37G to a 55G. So I just used the water and filter from my 37G.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

ahhh okay


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice I'm going to pick up a couple bags of this stuff. 
It looks really good.


----------

